# working on this



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Wasn't sire where to post this. Graphite, charcoal, and pastel. First time using pastels. Been interesting. Not use to the mess lol, but fun.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I like it. Is it a sports team logo?


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

It does look like a logo and a very potent one at that. 

Rykal, do you complete each section you were work on with a finishing spray? I'm left-handed and have created quite a mess with dragging vibrant colors like these over. How you're creating this could help me and others too.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

The logo is for ohio state. Yes i use a workable finish spray as i i complete sections. The workable sprays allow to still erase or work on something again but protects from smudgeing. My approach is layout then work top left down generally. Unless i am doing somthing with background that requires the sam feel as in this case. So with this one did the top left then bottom right. Sprayed it. Then started left to right as i am right handed


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Rykal 

I need to train my brain to go right to left as it's been programmed to go left to right lol! 

Since you're in the States, products for U.S. and Canada could be the same. May I ask the product's name your using....I'd like to try it out. Thanks!


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Krylon workable fixatif. Derwent pastel pencils. Generals graphite pencils.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh thank you! I've seen that product at Curry's..will definitely get this.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

You are very welcome. I know it has made some of my headaches go away. Especially with a curious 4 year old that has smudgedged a few drawings trying to be like daddy lol.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Aww, you have a budding artist in your mist. He wants to be just like 'daddy'!  Thanks again!


----------

